# Newbie here -- a few questions about HGVC Seaworld



## Redrosesix (Mar 25, 2009)

This is my first post on the TUG Boards  I'm visiting from DIS

We've just started thinking about buying a timeshare and we thought we had it down to 2 that we were interested in getting more information on.  One is DVC, the other HGVC Seaworld.  Hoping some of you can answer my HGVC questions:

* can you only check in/out on Saturdays?  From the resale ads I've seen, this seems to be the case (as it is with a lot of other TS properties)

* have any of you used the children's activities, especially the ones at Seaworld?

I'm sure I'll have more if it looks like I can check in/out on another day of the week.  That would actually be a deal breaker for us, since my daughter competes on the weekend at WDW (usually Pres. Day wknd, or the one following it)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 25, 2009)

In brief, the principal advantages of buying into the HGVC system are these:

1.  Where you buy in the HGVC-system typically does not matter becuz your TS is not yours to use.  HGVC keeps it and gives you an allotment of points which allows you to book in-house anywhere in the system.  Home-resorts offer a booking advantage, but some folk never book their home-resort. Seaworld is usuallly available to owners at other HGVC resorts.

B.  Check-in can be any day of the week.  You can book as few as 3 days for a standard reservation (2 days for an open-season <paid> reservation made w/in 30 days), and stay as long as your points allow.

I don't have kids, but I can attest that Seaworld is kid-friendly with scheduled activities; yet also has quieter places for grownups.

Lastly, I hope you know enuff to buy resale, and not from HGVC directly.


----------



## jestme (Mar 26, 2009)

There are 3 booking periods with HGVC. 
The 12-9 month window, "Home Season", where you can book exactly what you own, Saturday to Saturday. 
The 9 month - 31 day window, "Club Season". where you can book any HGVC location, minimum 3 days, any unit size, up to the amount of points you have. Check-in can be any day. Availability is the only restriction.
The last 30 days, "Open Season", where you can book any HGVC, and pay cash for it. Minimum stay is 2 days. Check-in can be any day and the rates are very reasonable. Again, availability is the only restriction. Seaworld or International drive are quite often available, if that is your primary interest.
Both the HGVC clubs in Orlando are great for families and kids and I would expect the new club to be the same.


----------



## Redrosesix (Mar 26, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> In brief, the principal advantages of buying into the HGVC system are these:
> 
> 1.  Where you buy in the HGVC-system typically does not matter becuz your TS is not yours to use.  HGVC keeps it and gives you an allotment of points which allows you to book in-house anywhere in the system.  Home-resorts offer a booking advantage, but some folk never book their home-resort. Seaworld is usuallly available to owners at other HGVC resorts.
> 
> ...



Oh yes, 2 days of researching and I've already figured that one out -- seems to be a no-brainer for companies like HGVC and DVC which treat those that buy resale the same as those that buy directly.



jestme said:


> There are 3 booking periods with HGVC.
> The 12-9 month window, "Home Season", where you can book exactly what you own, Saturday to Saturday.
> The 9 month - 31 day window, "Club Season". where you can book any HGVC location, minimum 3 days, any unit size, up to the amount of points you have. Check-in can be any day. Availability is the only restriction.
> The last 30 days, "Open Season", where you can book any HGVC, and pay cash for it. Minimum stay is 2 days. Check-in can be any day and the rates are very reasonable. Again, availability is the only restriction. Seaworld or International drive are quite often available, if that is your primary interest.
> Both the HGVC clubs in Orlando are great for families and kids and I would expect the new club to be the same.



Do you have any idea if I'm going to have a problem getting the resort/room I want during the Club Season.  It's likely we will only want HGVC Seaworld (DD wants to be a dolphin trainer when she grows up)  Since we could go with something as small as a studio (there will usually be no more than 3 of us, sometimes only 2 of us) is there a certain size of room that is easier to get.  With the resale deals out there right now, it's looking like we can get up to a 2-bedroom for a decent price.

It looks like we will always be there during Platinum Season.


----------



## linsj (Mar 26, 2009)

You should have no problem booking in club season, especially if you do so at 9 months. With 3 people, you'll have to book a one-bedroom since studios are limited to 2.


----------



## Redrosesix (Mar 26, 2009)

linsj said:


> You should have no problem booking in club season, especially if you do so at 9 months. With 3 people, you'll have to book a one-bedroom since studios are limited to 2.



Since we have to be there for the dates of the competition, and the next year's dates are announced at the competition, we pretty much have our dates set 12 months in advance.  The 9 month window would be easy for us to do.

Ok, now I have to figure out all of my other questions.  Or maybe you could all just tell me anything you think I need to know, but don't know enough to ask yet.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 26, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> ... maybe you could all just tell me anything you think I need to know, but don't know enough to ask yet.



Maintenance fees... MF's over time are just as much a part of your cost as the initial purchase price.  Within the same resort (Seaworld has two phases), MF's are identical for the same size units (all 2-BR's pay the same), regardless of season.  So, a 2-BR Platinum unit will get more points than a 2-BR Gold, but within the same resort, the same MF.

BTW,when making a home reservation (12 - 9 months out), you typically do not get "exactly what you own," you may book any week in the same season and the same size unit that you own (not "your" unit).  But as was  said, with Seaworld, its usually unnessary to do so.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 26, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> Ok, now I have to figure out all of my other questions.  Or maybe you could all just tell me anything you think I need to know, but don't know enough to ask yet.



Welcome to TUG  

I've done some comparisons in the past of DVC and HGVC that you might find them helpful - see these two old threads
Need help with HGVC Sea World ROFR - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48286
Thinking of selling my DVC points - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74273 (posts #17 & #25)

This FAQ post might also help you - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=684443&postcount=4

Good Luck


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello, I did both timeshare presentations.  I did the las vegas strip presentation and the animal kingdom presentation.

I decided on a resale HGVC.

One thing you must consider is that the DVC are not forever, they do have an expiry on them.  HGVC is for life, so you can put your daughter on the deed when she is 18.  This has a better appeal to me atleast.

Another thing to remember is that with the HGVC Orlando, availability is not a huge issue. If you cant get in one, one of the others will have room for you forsure.  

Resale is great way to go.  I know that judy kozlowski has(d) a 2 bedroom gold 5000 point seaworld HGVC for 5200.00.  That is a great price, I almost purchased it for myself, however, settled on vegas.  Give her a call if you want 1 800 541-5666, tell her that you were talking to Ryan she will take great care of you and make your purchase stress free.  

Last thing, I would go with the 2 bedroom gold in your case because you get 5000 points for the 2 bedroom.  If you drop down to a studio you can book platinum time and even stretch it out for 2 weeks.  or you can swith to a 1 bedroom platinum for 4800 points which is really good as well.

So ultimately you can pick this up for 5200.00 or you can buy a platinum for 11500.00.  Its really a no brainer here, especially because you really dont need a 2 bedroom.  You are covered with the gold package.  

Just my 2 cents, I think you will be very pleased with a purchase like that.  If you want, I am calling Judy today, I can ask her if it is still available.


----------



## Redrosesix (Mar 26, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> Hello, I did both timeshare presentations.  I did the las vegas strip presentation and the animal kingdom presentation.
> 
> I decided on a resale HGVC.
> 
> ...



Thanks, but not yet.  I've already read enough of these posts in the past 2 days to realize that this is something you need to take your time with.  And a week ago, we weren't even thinking about getting a timeshare.  :hysterical: 

Plus, I at least need to make sure I actually understand all of this TS stuff before I buy.  Including your 2 cents. :hysterical:


----------



## Redrosesix (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, one other question I have.  I was perusing the listings and noticed all of the Sheraton Vistana listings that people are just basically walking away from because they've been hit with a Special Assessment.   

Is that something that could happen with HGVC?


----------



## Blues (Mar 26, 2009)

HGVC Flamingo in Las Vegas, which was one of the first built (if not THE first), has already had a special assessment for remodel.  It was around $200 per week, assessed at about $100/year for 2 years, if I have my facts correct.

So yes it can happen, but I wouldn't expect it to be big enough to cause someone to sell for nothing.


----------



## hockeybrain (Mar 26, 2009)

12-9 month or 9-31 day window from what reference point?   This is very hard for me to understand.   Thanks for the help  !
Say you are a platinum member does it start January 1 or is it 12 months at any time from when you want to vacation vs 9 months from when you want to vacation at a resort?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 26, 2009)

The HGVC special assessments haven't been as costly as the some of the Starwood special assessments.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46036&highlight=assessment
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79287&highlight=assessment
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35191&highlight=assessment


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 26, 2009)

hockeybrain said:


> 12-9 month or 9-31 day window from what reference point?   This is very hard for me to understand.   Thanks for the help  !
> Say you are a platinum member does it start January 1 or is it 12 months at any time from when you want to vacation vs 9 months from when you want to vacation at a resort?



12 months at any time from when you want to vacation vs 9 months from when you want to vacation at a resort


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 26, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> 12 months at any time from when you want to vacation vs 9 months from when you want to vacation at a resort



I'd read somewhere a different answer to this question:

For some reason I thought it was 12 months from the opening of season. So if you wanted to go in March but Platinum season started in Jan, you could reserve your march week in Jan the year before. 

Personally, it make more sense for it to be 12 months from the check-in date than 12 months from the start of the season but ??


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 26, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> I'd read somewhere a different answer to this question:
> 
> For some reason I thought it was 12 months from the opening of season. So if you wanted to go in March but Platinum season started in Jan, you could reserve your march week in Jan the year before.
> 
> Personally, it make more sense for it to be 12 months from the check-in date than 12 months from the start of the season but ??



At one time the Club Member guide used to say 12 months from the start of the season but at some point (I don't remember what year) they changed  Home Week Reservations to 12 months before check-in. Perhaps it was the same year they changed the Club Season reservation rules from 9 months prior to check-in to 9 months prior to check-out.


----------



## Redrosesix (Mar 26, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> Last thing, I would go with the 2 bedroom gold in your case because you get 5000 points for the 2 bedroom.  If you drop down to a studio you can book platinum time and even stretch it out for 2 weeks.  or you can swith to a 1 bedroom platinum for 4800 points which is really good as well.
> 
> So ultimately you can pick this up for 5200.00 or you can buy a platinum for 11500.00.  Its really a no brainer here, especially because you really dont need a 2 bedroom.  You are covered with the gold package.



Tell me if I'm understanding this right, please.

Since I can't do check in/out on a Saturday, I won't be booking 12 months out -- I'll be booking during Club Season.  But that's ok because HGVC Seaworld has lots of availability and I won't have to buy platinum points since during Club Season I can book any week of the year that I want.

No, I'm not sure I have it right.   

I am so not ready to buy yet.  :rofl:


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 26, 2009)

I think the word "season" is confusing you.



> From HGVC  Overview on the TUG Advice Page
> 
> *There are four Resort Seasons*:  Platinum, Gold, Silver and Bronze.  The particular weeks that fall within these seasons vary depending on the resort and location.  The Club Points values for the weeks, seasons, and unit sizes for each Club resort are fixed
> 
> *There are three Club Reservation Periods*:  (1) Home Resort Season reservations; (2) Club Season reservations; and (3) Open Season reservations.



 I suggest that you read the the HGVC Overview on the TUG Advice Page - http://www.tug2.net/advice/hgvc.htm
Also read page 140 of the Club Member Guide - http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/ (take a look at the other pages within the Reference Section such as page 145 & 147)


----------



## jestme (Mar 26, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> Tell me if I'm understanding this right, please.
> 
> Since I can't do check in/out on a Saturday, I won't be booking 12 months out -- I'll be booking during Club Season.  But that's ok because HGVC Seaworld has lots of availability and I won't have to buy platinum points since during Club Season I can book any week of the year that I want.
> 
> ...



That is correct. During "Club Season", points are points. It doesn't matter if they are from a 1BR in Scotland, a studio in Las Vegas, or a 3BR+ in Honolulu, they are all points. You will pay more maintenance fee per point for gold as was pointed out already though. 

Patience and learning are good to do. Most people buy timeshares at a developer timeshare sales session. Usually, their first one. They do absolutely no due diligence, and unfortunately, believe everything the sales person says or infers. You are doing the smart thing by learning facts, making sure it fits your needs, and understanding the system first. Then, you can make your decision, and make your deal. Even then, I'm sure you will continue to learn more.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 26, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> Tell me if I'm understanding this right, please.
> ... I'll be booking during Club Season.  But that's ok because HGVC Seaworld has lots of availability and I won't have to buy platinum points since during Club Season I can book any week of the year that I want.



Yep.  The very flexibility of the HGVC system, which makes it so owner-friendly, is what inevitably leads to owner-confusion, even among the well seasoned (this does not refer to a resort or reservation season) who think themselves smart enuff to pontificate on all matters Hilton.   Perhaps we should have a proficiency test that if passed, would enroll them as an "HGVC Expert."  They could add the letters, "HE" to their signature.

To pontificate further...
... Home Season reservations may be made from 365 to 276 days from _check-in_.  They must be for a full-week, the same season and the same size unit as owned.
... Club reservations may be made from 276 from _check-out_ to 1 day from _check-in_.  They may begin on any available day for a minimum of 3 days.  
... Open Season reservations may be made from 30 days prior to _check-out_ to 1 day prior to _check-in_.  They are cash, last minute type reservations that may begin on any available day for a minumum of 2 days.

Seaworld and HGVC's two other Orlando resorts are typically wide-open at the 9 month marks, and have good availabilty for several months thereafter, and even have decent "open season" availability.


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 26, 2009)

think of it like this.

12 months ahead you can book your home resort at 1 full week for what you paid for.  So if you have a 5000 point gold TS you are only allowed to book 12 months in advance if you book your full week in your Gold season in a 2 bedroom.

Thats that 12 month booking, done so far you follow?

Now you can book 9 months in advance from todays date for everything else.  Say you own the 5000 point Gold TS 2bedroom, you can do some of the following things 9 months in advance:
a) Book out of your Gold season, stay platinum, silver, or bronze time
b) dont want to stay in your 2 bedroom, only want a 1 bedroom, a studio or even a 3 bedroom or penthouse, you can book 9 months out.
c) you own in Seaworld Orlando, and you dont want to stay here, you can book somewhere in Vegas, Hawaii, California etc etc.
d) now you can mix the above 3 things, say you want a platinum season, you can drop down to a 1 bedroom which will fit into your 5000 point package.  Or you want to stay in your 2 bedroom that you own but instead of your orlando TS you choose to go to Vegas etc.

That is all of your 9 month means.  This time frame doesnt start at the beginning of the year, it is from todays date, so it is always changing.

This is why I said it shouldnt matter for you.  You only want a one bedroom.

If you buy a 1 bedroom platinum you get 4800 points.  If you had a 2 bedroom gold you get 5000 points.  So you can see that your gold points cover the cost of a 1 bedroom during platinum season.  now if you owned a 2 bedroom platinum you get 7000 points.  Now it works the same way as all the stuff above, no added perks really from what I have read.  In this case if you booked a 2 bedroom gold with your 2 bedroom platinum you had 7000 points and this stay would only cost you 5000 points.  You will have 2000 points left over now.  

Does this make sense.  You already deciding to buy resale is a great first step.  You will save so much money.


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 26, 2009)

i think that I should add this as well.  If you have a platinum 1 bedroom in orlando you can book 12 months ahead. If you have a 2 bedroom gold, you can book your platinum time, 9 months ahead.  So by getting the gold you lose 3 months of booking at your home resort because you want platinum but you own gold.

But again this shouldnt affect you because you are going to own in orlando and availability is really not an issue. Again, another reason that I think that gold is good for you.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 26, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> If you have a 2 bedroom gold, you can book your platinum time, 9 months ahead.  So by getting the gold you lose 3 months of booking at your home resort because you want platinum but you own gold..



You can make reservations in any resort season and unit size during Club Season but it's important to remember that you don't get the same number of nights. Points vary by unit type, season and resort.

A standard two bedroom for 7 nights in Orlando requires 
7,000 club points (during Platinum Season which are weeks 6-15, 24-32, 51 & 52)
5,000 club points (during Gold Season which are weeks 1-5, 16-23, 33-43)
3,500 club points (during Silver Season which are weeks 44-50)

When you purchase a HGVC week, you are assigned club points based the  unit type and season purchased.  All resorts have the same point structure except for the new generation of resorts (Grand Waikikian, Kings' Land and W57) which are under a new point structure


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's a summary that you might find helpful



> HGVC has three reservation windows:
> (1) Home Resort window (3 month period requires a full week reservation)
> (2) Club Reservation window (9 month period requires a three night minimum)
> (3) Open Season window (30 day period requires a two night minimum)
> ...


----------



## Redrosesix (Mar 27, 2009)

Ok, I think I finally have it so far.     Thanks to everybody who walked me through that.  

I am going to be looking for a 2-bdrm Gold season at Seaworld, which is 5000 points. But I'll be using 4800 points to book a 1 bdrm during Feb. (which is actually Platinum season)  And if I do that right at the 9 month window, I should be able to get it no problem.

I'm guessing the reason I wouldn't be buying Silver season is that it wouldn't give me enough points to reserve during Platinum season.

Next question:  Now with the 200 points left over, I have the option of banking them for the following year or converting them to HH points (which I've already figured out I can use for Alamo gift certificates -- which is great because I tend to use that company)  

I know that these are the 2 options available to me, but what is the best thing to do?

Another question:  Although we plan to go to Florida every Feb., stuff happens.  What do you do when you decide not to travel that year?

I might be getting ahead of myself, but remember I'm trying to choose between DVC and HGVC Seaworld.  DVC is way more flexible but way more expensive too.


----------



## jestme (Mar 27, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> Ok, I think I finally have it so far.
> 
> I'm guessing the reason I wouldn't be buying Silver season is that it wouldn't give me enough points to reserve during Platinum season.
> 
> ...



You are right, a silver ownership wouldn't have enough points, unless you purchased a silver 3BR+, and used it for a 1BR. However, HGVC maintenance fees are based on the unit size, not the season, so in the long run, this is an expensive way to go. For example, if maintenance fees are $800 for a 1BR, that is what you will pay, regardless of season you own. A platinum owner will get 4800 points for those fees, a gold 3400 points and a silver 2400 points. In order to get the 4800 points you need for a 1BR in February, you would be paying maintenance fees for a 3BR+, which would be much higher than $800.
For the 200 points left over, there is a recent thread around about what to do with a small amount of points, and if it is worthwhile doing anything at all. 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86907


----------



## natarajanv (Mar 27, 2009)

If you know up front (before Dec 31st 2009) that you are not going to travel in 2010, then you can deposit 2010 points into 2011. But, if you are already in 2010 and decided not to go that year, you can RESCUE 2010 points into 2011. If you are worried about loding any year's points don't worry about that. With DEPOSIt and RESCUE features you won't lose the points. You can even DEPOSIT into RCI and save it for the next 2 years.


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 27, 2009)

you sound like you are getting it now.  I dont agree that DVC is more flexible.  I think the HGVC is more flexible for you.  I have attented both presentations and really didnt like the DVC timeshare program.  I love disney though which really made me want to like it.

Stay away from the silver, the gold is right for you.

Now with 200 points left, not to many to rescue in my opnion.  To rescue points you have to pay a small fee.  Rescuing 5000 points for i think 60.00 is reasonable but to rescue 200 points for that price is a waste of cash.

Im not sure about the hilton points.  

I would like to know how much one extra day was.  Add the 200 points to 1 extra day and then pay the difference for that night, if this is possible.  not sure, you may have to borrow first.  ???????

you have really done your homework, and I think that you are making a good choice.


----------



## Redrosesix (Mar 28, 2009)

Tell me again why I'm better off with a Gold 2 bdrm.  Just thinking about it, if the MFs are based on the size, wouldn't they be lower for 1 bdrm Platinum than for a 2 bdrm Gold?


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 28, 2009)

looking at Judys listings I found for example a 1 bedroom platinum 4800 points at the flamingo it is selling for 7200.00.  MF 640.34, Tx 41.79.

She also has a 2 bedroom 5000 point gold package for 7500.00 at the flamingo.  MF 706.31 Tx 49.77.

Now I paid 5200 so these prices are a little high, but it shows just how close they are in price.  So yeah 60.00 cheaper, a year the other way.  

Keep in mind no ROFR above, but I would be curious to know what the ROFR would be on a 1 bedroom platinum. 

The only advantage of getting the one bedroom platinum would be that you can book 12 months early during the platinum season and you will save a little cash every year in MF.  Find out if this is the same for seaworld, I will try and find the MF for you


----------



## jestme (Mar 28, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> Tell me again why I'm better off with a Gold 2 bdrm.  Just thinking about it, if the MFs are based on the size, wouldn't they be lower for 1 bdrm Platinum than for a 2 bdrm Gold?



Yes the maintenance fees will be lower for the 1BR. The question is how much more the platinum 1BR will cost initially over the gold 2BR. How many years of MF will it take to make up the difference between a 1BR and a 2BR. Needless to say, if you find a good deal that will pass ROFR for 1 1BR, then go for it. According to another thread, Seaworld MF's are $759 for 2BR, and $612 for a 1BR.


----------



## Redrosesix (Mar 28, 2009)

jestme said:


> Yes the maintenance fees will be lower for the 1BR. The question is how much more the platinum 1BR will cost initially over the gold 2BR. How many years of MF will it take to make up the difference between a 1BR and a 2BR. Needless to say, if you find a good deal that will pass ROFR for 1 1BR, then go for it. According to another thread, Seaworld MF's are $759 for 2BR, and $612 for a 1BR.



Right...the platinum 1 bdrm will probably cost more.   Especially since HGVC is aggressively using ROFR for platinum contracts.  Still, it is yet another option to keep an eye on, I guess.

Thanks -- I needed those MF's.


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been to so many resale sites looking for a 1 bedroom platinum at seaworld, they are all 7200 minimum.  I would venture a guess that would be around the ROFR price.

So if you buy a 2 bedroom gold you are looking at 5000 to 5200.  So you will save 2000.00.  100.00 more a year will take 20 years of ownership before you gain the advantage of a 1 bedroom platinum lower MF.

thats why I would go 2 bedroom, 2000.00 cheaper right now.


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, after viewing all of judys listings and various other website, I have only found a handful, like 1 or 2 1 bedroom platinums available for resale at seaworld.  

You are going to be searching a while.  When you deal with judy, she constantly talks with owners to try and get the best deals.  If there are 100 5000 points available, and say 5 or so 1 bedroom platinums, she will be able to negotiate a better price for the 5000 points.


----------



## Redrosesix (Mar 28, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> Oh yeah, after viewing all of judys listings and various other website, I have only found a handful, like 1 or 2 1 bedroom platinums available for resale at seaworld.
> 
> You are going to be searching a while.  When you deal with judy, she constantly talks with owners to try and get the best deals.  If there are 100 5000 points available, and say 5 or so 1 bedroom platinums, she will be able to negotiate a better price for the 5000 points.



Oh, I will be definitely searching for a while.  Have you seen the Can $ exchange rate lately?  It's like paying 20 % more for everything than last year.  It may not get much better within the next year, but I'm at least going to wait until I know which way it's going...and until I'm really sure that I want to spend $5000 on a timeshare -- a week ago, I wasn't even thinking about getting one.


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 28, 2009)

I just heard tonight that HGVC is going to get more aggressive with ROFR on 5000 points before summer.  With that in mind, I may be purchasing my second sooner than later.  This time last year, I was told that the 5000 points were selling at 7500.00.  I will take on a little extra debt to save the 2500. I have already started looking for my second TS tonight.


----------



## Redrosesix (Mar 28, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> I just heard tonight that HGVC is going to get more aggressive with ROFR on 5000 points before summer.  With that in mind, I may be purchasing my second sooner than later.  This time last year, I was told that the 5000 points were selling at 7500.00.  I will take on a little extra debt to save the 2500. I have already started looking for my second TS tonight.



Thanks for the tip !

A few more questions about HGVC Seaworld:

I have read one very negative trip report, but I can't discount it completely even though most seem to be fine.  I know what it says in the Hilton info about the resort, but I want the real scoop.  

So...can you tell me more about:

* dining -- I hear it has only 1 place onsite. What's that like and what kind of food can you get there

* kids' activities -- there are a lot listed, but do they actually do them.  Since it would be one of the main reasons we'd be buying here, would like to know if they always cancel them due to not enough attendance, etc.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## R&K (Mar 29, 2009)

Dont forget that HGVC has a annual fee of $130 for international customers per year.

I think thats on top of there yearly MF's


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 29, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> A few more questions about HGVC Seaworld:
> 
> I have read one very negative trip report, but I can't discount it completely even though most seem to be fine.  I know what it says in the Hilton info about the resort, but I want the real scoop.
> 
> ...


In all the times I have stayed there, I have never tried the restaurant.  The last time I was there (Oct. '08) it was closed for renovations... so it's probably much nicer now anyway! I keep meaning too, but never had the time.  But it goes to show you, how important is it? There are PLENTY of good places to eat in Orlando.  You will have to have a car at this resort anyway... so I don't think finding places to eat will be a problem.  With so much to do in Orlando, I did not find myself at the resort for many meal times!

FWIW, it is a much larger, more full service restaurant than at the Tuscany (International Drive) property.  There they only have a small menu at the bar/poolside.

Seriously this is a wonderful resort. When I first became an owner, the Tuscany property was newer, so I always stayed there because, well, everyone knows newer=better, right?  Well, not always.  When I finally decided to try the SeaWorld property, I was pleasantly surprised . 

First, the units have all recently been updated so they are not tired and worn like they used to be (I remember formica counters!).  Second, I like the location better.  Because of the close proximity to the I-4 freeway, it's very easy to get to and get to other locations (especially DisneyWorld!).  Even though it's farther... it's actually a faster commute to Disney property.

Third, and this is a big deal for me, the parking is very easy and plentiful.  I hate having to deal with the stress of coming back to the resort and having to worry about how far I'm going to have to park to get home! 

I don't have kids, so I can't help you with your second question... but there's always a schedule with plenty of activities for kids.  They seem to like it from what I've heard.... and there always seems to be plenty of kids around to keep the schedule going!

This has become my favored property in Orlando.  Although I am checking out the new Parc Soleil in June.


----------



## jestme (Mar 29, 2009)

R&K said:


> Dont forget that HGVC has a annual fee of $130 for international customers per year.
> 
> I think thats on top of there yearly MF's


The annual members fee is only $95 for people in Canada as well. Yes, it is on top of maintenance fees.


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah the 130 fee is international, Canada and United states are only 95.00 a year.  We Canadians are not so international


----------



## Redrosesix (Mar 29, 2009)

Wanted to add -- I usually feel pretty comfortable trusting the reviews on TripAdvisor, but it was obvious once I finally got around to reading all of the reviews for the past few years that people were confusing the 2 HGVC Orlando resorts -- very confusing  

Unfortunately, we've had to learn from our friends' mistakes and never trust the hotel websites for Orlando properties -- the pictures, etc. are often so out-of-date or misleading. 

I'm just now having a hard time justifiying the buy-in price with so many TS's going so cheap at resorts that are pretty comparable.  I know ROFR is going to help me if I do buy in at either WDW or HGVC ie it will be more likely to hold it's value, but then so will a TS that I can buy for $1.  But at the same time, would I actually be able to get rid of that $1 TS if/when I choose too?


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 29, 2009)

well, why do you think that timeshare is selling for 1.00??  Hilton holds its value, and they stay 5 star.  Flamingo is the oldest property in Vegas, and it just went through a huge update, and looks incredible now.  How many of the 1.00 timeshares are going to stay up to date.

I was in the same spot as you 2 months ago when I began playing with the idea of a TS.  I began looking at royal aloha vacation club.  It was cheap so I thought that would be a good go.  The problem is, it is not a good trade in RCI, it has old units, out of date and show signs of age.  

Trip advisor said they were terrible, one hawaii property didnt even have AC yet.  

So I went to RCI website and began looking at resorts with Gold or Silver Crown rating.  Then a hilton popped up.  And then I remembered the TS presentation that I went to in Vegas.  We really liked it but just couldnt afford it.  

I then thought maybe disney but at the disney vacation club I was very dissapointed with the program.

I really wanted a TS that did not expire, disney expires, and HGVC is forever so I began looking on ebay for that great deal. I read one ebay auction from Judy, I called her and she explained things in detail to me.  

I learned so much especially ROFR, and learned what a good price would be for a 5000 point membership.  I was very happy when  I finally purchased.  but I kept trying to decide do i need it??  

I originally looking at an 800.00 TS with low monthly fees, then I began looking at the HGVC.  

At the end of the day, you get what you pay for, HGVC is a great club, beautiful resorts, and great trading power in RCI.  What else could you ask for?? maybe a few more locations would be it, but it is easy to use, great customer service, and buy now for years of great use.  Then turn it over to your daughter so she can use it down the road.

I believe that the 5000.00 that I paid up front will be recouped over the years.  This year alone, I just canceled 1600.00 for 2 rooms at the flamingo hotel and I am staying at the flamingo HGVC for 750.  I am already up, as far as I am concerned.

If you have doubts, dont do it, take what you read on trip advisor with a grain of salt.  One bad review doesnt make it crap, it is just individual opinions and expectations.   

Nobody can convince you to do it, but honestly, it is a great opportunity for you and your young family.  It will give you years of enjoyment and memories.  

Good luck


----------



## hockeybrain (Mar 29, 2009)

I think the key is how often you will travel.   To me timeshare is the way to go if you are definitely travelling on vacation every year and like to stay in nice places.   Over time you should get better vacations for about the same money.   Upfront costs with a good time share are daunting, thats why I have not yet pulled the trigger myself.   The Hawaii vs Las Vegas thing is just killing me.................I can not resolve it ie. should I take my chances or not, pony up the costs for Hawaii or go lower cost and pray in Las Vegas but that is me.   I guess everyone has their own issues  .   I like HGVC having stayed in the Hawaii resort, lagoon tower on a week trial and I finally am starting to figure out their system after reading this board - thanks all


----------



## Redrosesix (Mar 29, 2009)

My problem with TripAdvisor in this case is that people are writing reviews for the wrong resort -- the names are pretty much the same, but no excuse.  I always write reviews of the hotels we stay in, and I'm very careful to be accurate -- always try to point out at least 1 shortcoming, since no place can be perfect.

We're looking at DVC too, but our plan is not to stay there until Feb. 2011, so we won't be buying in until at least this fall.  By 2011, we hope to have 2 weeks as TS, one at WDW, one offsite -- looks like HGVC Seaworld is our first choice but if you read the other threads on TUG there are plenty of people who are happy with TS's that sell for a lot less.  If things stay this way, I wouldn't be surprised if we end up with more than 2 TS's by 2011 -- I could easily do 3 weeks in Orlando in the middle of Feb.

Sounds like you're really happy with your purchase -- by the time we go through with it, I want to feel like that too.


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hockeybrain, the only real advantage of buying in hawaii is that you get the 3 months extra on booking. This is important but it still does not guarantee that you will get the week that you are looking for.

You are so correct, with the comment about using the timeshare.  You have to be willing to travel.  if you are then it is a great deal, if you are not well.... what the hell is the point of getting one?  Now back to the hawaii vs. vegas debate.  

How often do you plan on going to hawaii?  every year? buy in hawaii, every couple of years?  buy in vegas.  The other thing is how flexible is your travel.  Can you get away at anytime, off season?? if so who cares where you buy.  I work shifts and wont go to hawaii until late october into november, so availability in non issue for me.  I own vegas paid alot less and will take my chances.  If I cant get a summer week in hawaii, who cares, it is hot here in canada where I live so dont need to travel.  We are off season vacationers.

Now Redrosesix, I really would do alot more research in buying disney.  I did the TS presentation and honestly they system was terrible.  The points structure is very expensive even resale is costly.  And the deed will expire, leaving you with nothing at the end.  The problem that I had with the DVC was the fact that I still needed to purchase tickets and what not.  

Every year, I book disney, get a free meal plan and park tickets discounted in the package for far less then I would be paying as a member of the DVC.  the free dining plan saves my family of 4 1000.00 canadian.  not to shabby.  Disney always has sales, this is what i am getting at.  They just completed the stay 4 get 3 free package.  This is far chearper than you would pay as a vacation club owner.  The only advantage is that you may feel like you own a piece of disney.  With disney laying off 12,000 employees, I would be very uncomfortable investing on a deed with an expiry right now.  That is just me.

I have looked at some other TS, but would suggest sticking with the bigger names like marriot, Wyndham, Hyatt, and HGVC.  I honestly think that the HGVC is the best investment.

Here is my thoughts for our travels.  We travel 3 maybe 4 times a year.  4 days in vegas, 3 days in new york, 1 all inclusive, 1 trip to disney and then usually a 3 week to Europe.  

Now with the TS, I plan on owning 2 HGVC TS.  I will use these for at least 2 of my vacations, I will continue to get the disney free dining plan every year because it is great value.  I will go to Europe and book what I want because I like the adventure and planning.

What I am getting at, is that the TS is to compliment my vacation journeys, not the focal point.  I dont want to feel obligated to always use it, and wind up turning down a great opportunity that may  pop up, ie disney free dining.  

And trust me, when you pull the plug and buy, you will be so very happy.


----------



## jestme (Mar 29, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> Hockeybrain, the only real advantage of buying in hawaii is that you get the 3 months extra on booking. This is important but it still does not guarantee that you will get the week that you are looking for.



There are other reasons for buying in Hawaii besides the 3 month extra window. 
1. People that own there tend to go there a lot more than they originally thought they would. It is a great excuse to go there as well. 
2. Cost comparison of 1 week in Hawaii vs. 1 week in Las Vegas or Orlando. There are always deals and discounts for Las Vegas and Orlando. 
3. Hawaii will hold resale value better than the others.
4. Hawaii will always be a great trader for RCI. 
5. You can rent out Hawaii at a profit very easily if you can't go one year.
6. Legally, you own what you own. Period. All the other perks are subject to change. There is nothing stopping HGVC from changing all the current trading rules, charging much larger fees for them, changing point structures, dropping affiliates, changing reservation seasons, etc. 

Over the next 50-100 years, I (or my kids) will still own and be able to go to Hawaii, no matter how the HGVC changes between now and then. I was willing to pay more to get that.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 29, 2009)

Redrosesix said:


> A few more questions about HGVC Seaworld:
> ...
> 
> * kids' activities -- there are a lot listed, but do they actually do them.  Since it would be one of the main reasons we'd be buying here, would like to know if they always cancel them due to not enough attendance, etc.


Just catching up on this thread, and noticed no one has answered this question yet.  We stayed for a week at HGVC Seaworld (our home resort, BTW), and had our 5 y.o. (at the time daughter with us).  This was in the middle of October (pretty slow time), and the activities for the kids were great.  For some of the off-site kid's activities (day at Seaworld, etc.), they did post a minimum number of sign-ups to go, but all of the activites at the resort were held.  The staff ran a bit on "island time" -- not exactly kept to a strict schedule.  But they were friendly and we had a great time for that week.

Kurt


----------



## Redrosesix (Mar 29, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> Just catching up on this thread, and noticed no one has answered this question yet.  We stayed for a week at HGVC Seaworld (our home resort, BTW), and had our 5 y.o. (at the time daughter with us).  This was in the middle of October (pretty slow time), and the activities for the kids were great.  For some of the off-site kid's activities (day at Seaworld, etc.), they did post a minimum number of sign-ups to go, but all of the activites at the resort were held.  The staff ran a bit on "island time" -- not exactly kept to a strict schedule.  But they were friendly and we had a great time for that week.
> 
> Kurt



Thanks. It helps a lot to know this.


----------



## Seth Nock (Mar 30, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> I just heard tonight that HGVC is going to get more aggressive with ROFR on 5000 points before summer.  With that in mind, I may be purchasing my second sooner than later.  This time last year, I was told that the 5000 points were selling at 7500.00.  I will take on a little extra debt to save the 2500. I have already started looking for my second TS tonight.



Where did you hear this?  I did not hear that.  It must have been a broker who wanted to pressure you to "buy now".  Hilton does not give us a heads up on how aggressive they will be.  Most of the information I give my buyers is based on my recent sales as well as that of other brokers.  If you can afford to buy, now is a great time.  A year ago they were about $7000, now they are between $5,300 and $6,600 depending on the property.  If you do not have the money to buy, don't let an aggressive sales agent pressure you into buying.


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 30, 2009)

I actually heard this through another friend who is an owner.  thats god news, I can relax a bit.


----------



## hockeybrain (Mar 30, 2009)

Jestme-thanks for your input on where to buy HGVC.   I really appreciate it.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 1, 2009)

*This may be a stupid question but...*

I can't seem to find pictures of the room configurations at HGVC Seaworld except for the studio and 1 bdrm, as well as the 2 bdrm L/O.  I keep finding threads about 3 bdrms, but I can't find any pictures of them.

And are all of the 2 bdrms. L/O's?  I would prefer just a 2 bdrm. for sure.

At least I don't hate the decor in the pictures (as I did some of the TS pictures I've seen in the past week)


----------



## bosco0633 (Apr 1, 2009)

go here
http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/vacation-resort-collection.php

go to the virtual tour section and you can see everything that the resrort has. Then select seaworld and then select the tab virtual tour


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like the only 2 bdrm is a L/O.  That's stupid!  Like I want my DD to have her own door when she's 14 -- this could be a deal breaker.

Unless by that time I'm rich enough to buy the 3 bdrm.

What to do, what to do.


----------



## bosco0633 (Apr 1, 2009)

Dont do it unless all the stars are in perfect alignment.  You buy when ready.  The flamingo has a similar setup.  The one bedroom has the kitchen living area, master bathroom, and then another room beside.  There is a little lobby that will allow you to have the rooms joined, really not a big deal.

I cant see how this would be a deal breaker.  You said before that you really wanted to drop down to 1 bedroom or studio initially.  The one bedroom and studio has pull out couches, so if you want her close then just get the one bedroom when you rent and keep the little one close.  I plan on doing this for the next little bit until my baby boys are a little bigger.


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 1, 2009)

Yup, I was thinking a 1 bdrm would be great for us.  But I realized today that if her competition is the weekend before Pres. Day some years, we would be in GOLD season ie. would be able to use a 2 bdrm. 

Just would have been nice to have the option of a dedicated 2 bdrm.  Many of the other TS's out there have them.  It also feels kind of strange to pay all that money for a kitchenette we will never use ie. we are paying MF's on it.  Maybe that explains the big difference in points between 2 bdrm and 1 bdrm units? The 2 bdrm is actually a 1 bdrm AND a suite, not a 1 bdrm and another bedroom and bathroom.

But the Sea World location is pretty ideal for us.


----------



## OnMedic (Apr 1, 2009)

There are dedicated 2 BR units at seaworld. We have stayed in such a unit. Also, take a peak at the 3BR, it is a lock off with a separate dedicated 2BR (Just a common vestibule).


----------



## Redrosesix (Apr 1, 2009)

OnMedic said:


> There are dedicated 2 BR units at seaworld. We have stayed in such a unit. Also, take a peak at the 3BR, it is a lock off with a separate dedicated 2BR (Just a common vestibule).



Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------

